# Mainboard Anschlussproblem Stecker



## Zergoras (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH-User,

bei meinem alten Medion Pc (E6750, Nvidia 8600GS) komme ich mit den Anschlüssen des Mainboards nicht zurecht. Irgendwie sind die mal rausgegangen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wohin damit.

Ich habe drei zwei Pin Stecker:
- schwarz grün (BTX SW)
- weiß grün (Power LED)
- rot weiß (SMI SW)

Freie Anschlüsse habe ich folgende:
- JSMI1 (nen zweier)
- JSPD1 (nen dreier)
- JSCA1 (nen vierer)
- JSPI110 (vier oben, dann nen freien Pin, unten 5)

Ich denke mal an letztere müssen die angeschlossen werden, aber ich weiß nicht wo welche Stecker dran sollen. 
Das Mainboard ist ein Micro-Star MS-7502.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## seppxi (10. Juli 2010)

hier kannst du die anleitung auf english saugen für das mainboard 

http://www.vistax64.com/attachments/vista-hardware-devices/11864-where-would-i-found-out-7502.pdf


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juli 2010)

Danke. Ich werde nachher wenn ich Zeit habe mal reinschauen und mich wieder melden.


----------



## Zergoras (11. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie hilft mir das nicht weiter, ich kann dem nicht entnehmen, wo die Stecker dran müssen.


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Also JSPI110 find ich netmal im handbuch ^^ Ich nehm an bei den freien steckern handelt es sich um die kabel fürs case?Also power LED gehört schonmal sicher an JFP1 siehe seite 2-13


----------



## Zergoras (11. Juli 2010)

Ja, der Power und Reset Button sollte das denk ich mal sein. Ich hasse Medion Pcs. -.-


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (13. Juli 2010)

schau in der pdf auf seite 17 nach, da ist der anschluss beschrieben, was wie wo hin kommt.
Oben das ist der Einschaltknopf, dann kommt die Power Lampe, dann die Lampe für die Festplatte und unten der Reset Knopf.
Sowas in der Richtung sollte auch auf den Steckern stehen, die vom Gehäuse kommen.

Achja, achte bei den beiden lampen auch auf die polung, in der tabelle unten steht, was plus und was minus ist.
die beiden knöpfe kannst du anstecken wie du willst


----------



## Zergoras (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht genau was der Power und Reset Stecker ist. Auf einem steht BTX SW und auf dem anderen SMI SW. Was ist denn was?


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juli 2010)

Keiner noch ne Idee?


----------

